# P220 Advice/Questions



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

As some of you may recall from my previous post, I am struggling (with some pleasure) to decide on my next Sig. I believe I have decided on a p220 (though still tempted by 1911 nightmare/STX). So far I have narrowed my p220 choices to:

-	P220 Combat
-	P220 Stainless Nitron
-	P220 Stainless Elite

Weight is not an issue for me nor is the 1913 pic. rail on the Combat. However, is the added weight a noticeable benefit when shooting? What are the pros & cons between Sig Hard Anodized frame and their all steel frames?

At this price point, I just want the best all-around one – yes, I know ‘best’ is a relative term, but overall could use some outside opinions. Also, someone told me that the p220 Combat has stronger/better internals due to purported military use – is this true? I would appreciate any advice/opinions/suggestions.

Again, thank you all in advance.


----------

